# Anzor Azhiev a Polish/Chechen Prospect



## Noxv (Apr 7, 2012)

i have found this fighter hes name is Anzor azhiev and hes 21 year old he has 2-0 in professional record but ammys more than 20 wins and only 1 loss hes last fight was in KSW18 against Cengiz Dana hes also the winner of Ksw amateur cup and hes in the 7 place in the polish lightweight ranking

here some fights of him


----------

